# Gun Closet - Door Lock?



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Firearms on my boat are kept in only two places right now. One however holds the majority of my limited collection. The other spot is more for me to have quick access if needed. 

This limited collection is kept in a safe that fits tightly into a small storage area that resembles a closet. Everything on boats (my size) is pretty limited in space. I want to better secure the door to the closet. I'm afraid a dead bolt just attracts one to the door. The only think I can imagine is a small hole in the outer wall of this closet and a piece of rebar across the interior as the door opens into the closet. I could hide that rebar opening pretty easily and on the other side it goes into a bathroom cabinet so wouldn't be noticed very well either. YES this would delay my access to it but I keep a firearm out of this room for emergencies so I'd likely have time to access this since I'd know how too and could in an extra 10-15 seconds. 

Is there a better way then holes in walls that are not meant to have holes in them?


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

I would be using a magnetic lock. You can't see it and only you know it's there. They come in a variety of sizes. Here is a place to start.

https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...targid=kwd-12423346006&ref=pd_sl_833qny70jl_b


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

inceptor said:


> I would be using a magnetic lock. You can't see it and only you know it's there. They come in a variety of sizes. Here is a place to start.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...targid=kwd-12423346006&ref=pd_sl_833qny70jl_b


They use them on the boats that my Dad was building in Fla. they work very good .


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Break them down into smaller pieces so they are easier to hide. Assuming you have AR's, double barrel shotguns, semi auto hand guns etc.


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

Excellent. Thank you



inceptor said:


> I would be using a magnetic lock. You can't see it and only you know it's there. They come in a variety of sizes. Here is a place to start.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&k...targid=kwd-12423346006&ref=pd_sl_833qny70jl_b


----------



## stowlin (Apr 25, 2016)

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...0_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=HXD8RW8NXW23GZC2ADTW

$41 with power supply. Looks like they'd have a hard time knocking open 600lbs.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

sometimes hiding in plain sight is a good idea -out at the BOL I have a bench seat that has a locking drawer/chest in the bottom I keep a 12 gauge a pak 9 and a handgun in there. it is also lockable


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

stowlin said:


> https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B...0_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=HXD8RW8NXW23GZC2ADTW
> 
> $41 with power supply. Looks like they'd have a hard time knocking open 600lbs.


We used to own a laundrymat that had that type of lock. They work well.


----------

